# Plötzlich Fische im Teich



## Matthais31 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Heute war ich am Teich um Mal Wieder Algen zu Fischen ( der Teich wurde erst diese Jahr angelegt ) 
da sehe ich das im Wasser Zwei ca 5-7 cm lange graue Fische schwimmen ( meine verwunderung ist groß den ich habe keine eingesetzt 
von wo komme die ?
Beschreibung ( ich konnte sie noch nicht Fotografieren)
ca 5-7 cm lang dünn Rückenflosse Grau/Braun Keine Großen Augen 
e.v sind es ja mehr als nur zwei ( die kann ich mit sicherheit sagen da sie nebeneinander im wasser schwammen ( sind aber sofort abgetaucht als ich näher an das Wasser gegangen bin )
einer einen Tip was das ist und woher  
__ Enten gibt es bei mir nicht ( teich hat nur 2500 l ) 
Pflanzen habe ich von einem Kolegen der einen teich mit Koi hat  ( doch die Pflanzen waren den tag als er sie mir mitgebracht hat nicht im wasser ( ca 8h) (Eimer mit Restwasser)
Die Krebsscheren die ich grade erst vor 3 wochen eingesetzt habe waren sogar 2 tage ohne wasser ( Post)


----------



## guenter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Matthias,

wenn du die Pflanzen im Juni 2010 von deinem Kollegen bekommen hast, kann es schon

sein das da Laich mit an den Pflanzen war.


----------



## animei (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Matthais,

könnten das nicht vielleicht junge __ Molche von Deiner im April fotografierten (vermutlich hochschwangeren) Molchdame sein?


----------



## Matthais31 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Junge __ molche sind es nicht sind 100 % Fische ich denke es sind Jung Kois 
Mal sehen ob ich die einfangen kann 
die bekommen doch kein Futter bei mir wie ernähren die sich ? 
Ich gehe heute mal auf die Jagt wenn es das Wetter zu läst


----------



## S.Vettel (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Morgen Matthais
Da wünsch ich mal ne erfolgreiche Jagd
Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt:smoki


----------



## Matthais31 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo
Es sind 5 Stück Ich würde Sagen irgend ein fisch wenn ich es richtig Erkenne dann sind sie Oben Dunkelbraun und unten Silbrig und Stehen auf __ Würmer ich habe einen rein geworfen da sind sie sofort hin gestürmt und haben ihn Gefressen


----------



## animei (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Vielleicht liege ich ja total falsch, aber ich tippe auf Goldfische.


----------



## Matthais31 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo
Das kann sein doch sie sind nicht Golden ( Orange..) und dann ist immer noch die Frage wo sie hergekommen sind 
Sind Übrigens 6 Stück einer ist noch recht klein 
ich besorge mir morgen mal Mückenlarfen und dann werde ich sie Anlocken zum Fotografieren


----------



## Doc (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Goldfischbabies mit Wildfärbung ist jetzt mal meine Idee


----------



## witch127 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Denke ich auch..... 
Ich habe selbst fünf dieser "Nachkommen". Zwei davon sind jetzt schon ca. 12 cm groß und haben immer noch keine Farbe. Warum auch immer....


----------



## Matthais31 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo
Mus ich die Jetzt Füttern ?
Brauche ich dann einen Filter ?
Fische wollte ich eigendlich nicht im teich haben aber wenn sie da sind bleiben sie auch


----------



## animei (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Matthais,

also ich würde nicht füttern.


----------



## bekamax (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Matthias,

dein Teich ist jung, richtig? Ich würde KEIN Tier hungern lassen..
Du kannst dich auch für deinen Mittelweg zwischen 5xtäglich und gar nicht füttern entscheiden....und die Entwicklung der Tiere beobachten....

...und dich beizeiten um einen Sonnenbarsch kümmern...

GlG
Karin


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Matthais,

das Naheliegendste sind doch Nachkommen der Fische, aus deren Teich die Pflanzen stammen. Das wären in Deinem Fall wohl Koi. Wobei die - wenn ich [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15/]das richtig gelesen habe[/URL], gelb sein sollten. Du wirst also zur Bestimmung doch versuchen müssen, einen zu fangen. Aber vielleicht kannst Du schon so erkennen, ob sie Barteln haben. Keine Barteln, keine Koi!

Wenn es größere Fische sein sollten, solltest Du diesen Satz 


> aber wenn sie da sind bleiben sie auch


im Hinblick auf Deine Teichgröße noch einmal überdenken.

Füttern würde ich nicht - wenn sie schon so groß geworden sind, haben sie genug Futter gefunden. Und vorerst brauchst Du wohl keinen Filter.


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Matthias,

da im meinem Pflanzenfilter noch 7 Goldfische schwimmen, dann es schon sein, dass du sie mit meinen Krebsscheren bekommen hast. Ich will es zwar nicht hoffen (denn dann habe ich jetzt auch wieder welche), aber die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich. Wobei die dann in 3 Wochen richtig schnell gewachsen sind.


----------



## Matthais31 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Ich werde mir morgen mal einen Kescher besorgen und einen einfangen ( Hoffendlich fall ich nicht in den teich ) und mach dann mal ein richtigen Foto
Mein Kolege meint mit Mückenlarfen anlocken  dann klappt das Schon


----------



## Matthais31 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*



bekamax schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> dein Teich ist jung, richtig? Ich würde KEIN Tier hungern lassen..
> Du kannst dich auch für deinen Mittelweg zwischen 5xtäglich und gar nicht füttern entscheiden....und die Entwicklung der Tiere beobachten....
> ...



wenn gibt es nur Lebendfutter da  hat man nicht das Problem mit der Wasser verunreinigung was den Fischen entkommt wird morgen gefressen


----------



## bekamax (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Mathias,

gute Idee!

LG
Karin


----------



## Matthais31 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

So nun mal bilder von heute
Habe sie gestern mit Wasserflöhen und Mückenlarfen gefüttert Flocken mögen sie nicht ( da gehen sie nicht dran)


----------



## Doc (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Goldfische


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Nicole.


Thundergirl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> da im meinem Pflanzenfilter noch 7 Goldfische schwimmen, dann es schon sein, dass du sie mit meinen Krebsscheren bekommen hast. Ich will es zwar nicht hoffen (denn dann habe ich jetzt auch wieder welche), aber die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich.
> ...



Bitte, bitte lass die alle ein Geschlecht haben oder zumindest nicht die zwei Krebsscheren in meinem Teich zur Eiablage benutzt haben. :beten:beten:beten
Ich wollte doch keine Fische mehr... :help


----------



## Matthais31 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Na Dann bist du Auch Mama geworden 
Ich dachte erst an Abfischen doch da sie jetzt mal im Teich sind !Ich wollte keine Fische:evil
Bleiben sie auch wenn sie den Sommer und winter Überleben


----------



## witch127 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Ach, so wie Du schreibst, hast Du sie doch schon lieb!


----------



## Matthais31 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Sind ja ein Paar flinke Gesellen / Gesellinen die Jagen sich den ganzen tag durch das Wasser oder Schlummern mal unter einem Seerosenblatt oder an den Wurzeln der __ Krebsschere
Nur mein Molch mag sie bestimmt nicht 
wenn ein Frosch vorbei kommt hat er sie bestimmt zum Fressengerne
Nur ein Scherz ich mag nicht das irgend einem Tier was passiert


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Annett,

bei deinen Krebsscheren handelt es sich um Exemplare aus dem fischfreien Wasserloch, dass jetzt zum Koiteich umgebaut wird. Bei dir sind also definitiv keine Eier dran gewesen.

Bei allen anderen Krebsscheren besteht natürlich die Gefahr.


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo Nicole.

Danke für die Antwort. 
Das beruhigt mich wirklich sehr! Ich hab mich nämlich schon auf dem Bauch liegend/am Teich hockend gesehen, auf der Suche nach Stecknadeln mit Augen.


----------



## Matthais31 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Hallo
So Die Schwimmenden kolegen fühlen sich wohl daher bleiben sie 
Mal sehen welche farbe sie am ende haben 
Zur Verpbesserung des Wasser habe ich Heute __ Wasserpest und __ wasserlinsen in den teich eingebracht so wie __ Froschbiss um die sonne vor dem zu starken erwärmen des wassers abzuhalten und sauerstoff zu fördern und die Algen los zu werden
und einen Sauerstoff Pumpe Solar  ( Luftsprudler) wurde auch Bestellt
ich will doch das es ihnen gut Geht


----------



## Matthais31 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

So mal wider ein bild  vom teich 
Die Kleinen Wachsen wie Verrückt einer ist Bunt ( das ist ein Goldi) die anderen sind Größer Sehen wie die Junkoi aus meinete mein Kolege ( Krausche ?)


----------



## Matthais31 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

So jetzt ist der Sommer um und sie sind alle bunt
es sind 6 Stück 
die Farben :
1.Gold Schwarz 2.Weis Gold 3.Gold weiß Schwarz 4. Schwarz 5.gold mit wenig weiß und Schwarzen flossen 6 .fast Schwarz mit weißen flecken(aber nur leicht)
und dann noch ein bild


----------



## Matthais31 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich*

Und noch  fast die ganze Sippe  von der Terrasse 600 mm 8,0


----------

